# Cùng MobiFone ôn luyện, thi thử THPT Quốc Gia 2021



## anhtrang126598 (18 Tháng sáu 2021)

CHỌN TRƯỜNG, ÔN LUYỆN, THI THỬ

MOBIEDU CÙNG BẠN BƯỚC VÀO ĐẠI HỌC

Bước vào các kỳ thi quan trọng sắp tới, bạn đang lo lắng vì không biết kiến thức của mình có đủ vượt qua các chướng ngại vật để về đích thành công

Yên tâm đi, vì MobiFone sẽ giúp bạn kiểm tra kiến thức, đánh giá đăng lực của bản thân trên thithu.mobiedu.vn







Chương trình thi thử THPT Quốc gia 2021 của mobiEdu mang lại cho các sĩ tử 1 lộ trình đầy đủ vững tiến vào cánh cổng đại học, bao gồm:

- Tự đánh giá năng lực, gợi ý trúng tuyển đại học phù hợp

- Ôn luyện kiến thức theo chủ đề và làm đề thi thử 2021

Giáo trình được biên soạn bởi các chuyên gia theo cấu trúc mới nhất của Bộ GD&ĐT.

Trải nghiệm thi thử ngay, nhanh tay đăng ký gói cước “ngon - bổ - rẻ”: theo cú pháp:

MA1 gửi 9285 (cước phsi 3.000đ/ ngày).

- Thi thử tại: thithu.mobiedu.vn/

- Ôn luyện tại: mobistudy.vn/

Cùng mobiEdu chuẩn bị kỹ càng sẵn sàng mùa thi thôi nào các sĩ tử ơi !!

Thông tin chi tiết về chương trình, xin liên hệ tổng đài 9090 để được hỗ trợ.


----------



## kemthuyta (21 Tháng sáu 2021)

tầm này mà phải ngồi lò ôn như ngày xưa chắc là các cháu lả hết mất. cứ lên mạng ôn như này lại nhàn.


----------



## linhtinh8585 (21 Tháng sáu 2021)

kemthuyta đã viết:


> tầm này mà phải ngồi lò ôn như ngày xưa chắc là các cháu lả hết mất. cứ lên mạng ôn như này lại nhàn.


vâng đúng rồi bác, giờ các bạn ấy đi học khác mình ngày xưa nhiều.


----------



## Namphuong56 (21 Tháng sáu 2021)

Mobifone ngày càng xịn xò nhở. cái này thấy em mình vào thứ nó thích lắm.


----------



## soicongugu (21 Tháng sáu 2021)

thế là thoải mái thi thử dù ở nhà, có 3000 1 ngày, rẻ ơi rẻ.


----------



## anhtrang126598 (21 Tháng sáu 2021)

soicongugu đã viết:


> thế là thoải mái thi thử dù ở nhà, có 3000 1 ngày, rẻ ơi rẻ.


vâng, quá rẻ mà lại hiệu quả bác nhờ.


----------

